# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Cheddar man

## Marek

What is Y-chromosome haplogroup of cheddar man? Mt haplogroup is published and I have not found info on Y-chromosome.

----------


## Parafarne

I think it should be I2 or C, yet I have missed his mtdna paper so is it U?

----------


## Daniel D

His MtDNA was U5, but I don't think his Y haplogroup has ever been identified (or at least it has not been publicized).

----------


## I1a3_Young

Ancient mtDNA is easier to obtain. It's much more difficult to get a good coverage autosomal sample from ancient remains.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## bigblob

The Mesolithic Spanish Hunter - Gatherer LaBrana Man carried Y-DNA C6. Its very likely that Cheddar Man also carried this Haplogroup. Haplogroup C originated in South Asia. Their MTDNA was U5. MTDNA U is a Middle Eastern Haplogroup in origin.

----------


## I1a3_Young

> The Mesolithic Spanish Hunter - Gatherer LaBrana Man carried Y-DNA C6. Its very likely that Cheddar Man also carried this Haplogroup. Haplogroup C originated in South Asia. Their MTDNA was U5. MTDNA U is a Middle Eastern Haplogroup in origin.


C6 is not an accurate way to describe Y-DNA. Chances are you are quoting very old ISOGG nomenclature. Use SNPs such as C-V20.

https://yfull.com/tree/C/
C-V20.jpg

----------


## Ivar of Rasa Bol

> What is Y-chromosome haplogroup of cheddar man? Mt haplogroup is published and I have not found info on Y-chromosome.


I have DNA matches with both him and Chewing gum girl Lola from Syltholm Denmark  :Cool V: 

I proudly share partly same Y-DNA (*I*) and mtDna (*U5b*) with mr. Cheddar  :Satisfied: 

The information is from MyTrueAncestry.

*Cheddar Man Somerset England*

Cheddar (7150 BC)

*mtDNA Haplogroup: U5b1*

*Y-DNA Haplogroup: I2a2*


*Genetic Distance: 19.415*
*Sample Match! 97% closer than others users*

----------


## Angela

> I have DNA matches with both him and Chewing gum girl Lola from Syltholm Denmark 
> 
> I proudly share partly same Y-DNA (*I*) and mtDna (*U5b*) with mr. Cheddar 
> 
> The information is from MyTrueAncestry.
> 
> *Cheddar Man Somerset England*
> 
> Cheddar (7150 BC)
> ...


You think a distance of 19 is a close match????

----------


## Ivar of Rasa Bol

> You think a distance of 19 is a close match????


Well, I did not say so. But the Big Thing for me is to know, that we share "the same" ancient parents  :Heart: 

MTA says: Genetic distance measures how close you are to a given sample.
10 means this is your ancient ancestry*20 means this is part of your ancestral link*30 means possibly related to your ancestry

----------


## Mountainer

> I have DNA matches with both him and Chewing gum girl Lola from Syltholm Denmark 
> 
> I proudly share partly same Y-DNA (*I*) and mtDna (*U5b*) with mr. Cheddar 
> 
> The information is from MyTrueAncestry.
> 
> *Cheddar Man Somerset England*
> 
> Cheddar (7150 BC)
> ...


Yes, Cheddar Man's mitochondrial haplogroup was clarified by the recent Natural History Museum research as U5b1, it was previously thought to be U5a, which may have been from contamination or out dated testing methodology, if someone could update the U5 page on Eupedia that would be great.

----------


## MOESAN

> The Mesolithic Spanish Hunter - Gatherer LaBrana Man carried Y-DNA C6. Its very likely that Cheddar Man also carried this Haplogroup. Haplogroup C originated in South Asia. Their MTDNA was U5. MTDNA U is a Middle Eastern Haplogroup in origin.


It seems every mt haplo is Middle eastern!!! a well known path for migrations from South into Europe (not by force the only one). But it is no more a typical Middle East haplo, if it has ever been, it depends on subclades. Subclades are of weight here, to "qualifiy" them. Everyone has its story.

----------


## torzio

> It seems every mt haplo is Middle eastern!!! a well known path for migrations from South into Europe (not by force the only one). But it is no more a typical Middle East haplo, if it has ever been, it depends on subclades. Subclades are of weight here, to "qualifiy" them. Everyone has its story.



cheddar is only 10000yo IIRC

*What about...human skull over 45,000 years old from Zlatý kůň in Czechia
*
My guess has always been that Eurasians are the oldest humans

https://www.nature.com/articles/s41559-021-01443-x

----------


## torzio

https://www.shh.mpg.de/1976330/krause-oldest-human-genome?c=1936384




https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-021-00916-0

----------


## jose luis

Dual ancestries and ecologies of the Late Glacial Palaeolithic in Britain

Abstract
Genetic investigations of Upper Palaeolithic Europe have revealed a complex and transformative history of human population movements and ancestries, with evidence of several instances of genetic change across the European continent in the period following the Last Glacial Maximum (LGM). Concurrent with these genetic shifts, the post-LGM period is characterized by a series of significant climatic changes, population expansions and cultural diversification. Britain lies at the extreme northwest corner of post-LGM expansion and its earliest Late Glacial human occupation remains unclear. Here we present genetic data from Palaeolithic human individuals in the United Kingdom and the oldest human DNA thus far obtained from Britain or Ireland. We determine that a Late Upper Palaeolithic individual from Gough's Cave probably traced all its ancestry to Magdalenian-associated individuals closely related to those from sites such as El Mirón Cave, Spain, and Troisième Caverne in Goyet, Belgium. However, an individual from Kendrick's Cave shows no evidence of having ancestry related to the Gough’s Cave individual. Instead, the Kendrick’s Cave individual traces its ancestry to groups who expanded across Europe during the Late Glacial and are represented at sites such as Villabruna, Italy. Furthermore, the individuals differ not only in their genetic ancestry profiles but also in their mortuary practices and their diets and ecologies, as evidenced through stable isotope analyses. This finding mirrors patterns of dual genetic ancestry and admixture previously detected in Iberia but may suggest a more drastic genetic turnover in northwestern Europe than in the southwest.

https://www.nature.com/articles/s41559-022-01883-z

----------

